# Forearm Strength



## AGill01 (Feb 9, 2013)

We had a patient the other day that weighed 325lbs. Thankfully we don't get to many patients that heavy.He was heavy but I did my part. My forearms were sore afterwards. So how can I build the strength up in my forearms.


----------



## mycrofft (Feb 9, 2013)

1. Resistive grips
2. Lift 225 lb pts and work up.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 9, 2013)

There's an answer that isn't appropriate for this site...haha!

You could get one of these guys http://www.karatemart.com/images/products/large/hand-grip.jpg

At the gym I always use a straight bar, hold it behind my back with my arms at my side and flex and extend my wrist. Either do it as a solo exercise and go to failure or do 25-50 reps between sets of another movement. Usually try to do it with squats or something like that so you're not using your grip for the main movement then gassing them in between as well.

Another cheap alternative to the first option I posted is a tennis ball. Carry it with you at work and squeeze it for x amount of reps on your down time.


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 9, 2013)

Giggity....


----------



## VCEMT (Feb 9, 2013)

Strength training, plain and simple.


----------



## Pkreilley (Feb 9, 2013)

if you get a grip trainer, you can carry it everywhere and work on your strength.


----------



## Nattens (Feb 9, 2013)

Rock climbing.

My forearms suffer after a couple of hours of that.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Feb 9, 2013)

Olympic deadlifts.

Thread closed.


----------



## firemedic0227 (Feb 9, 2013)

Crossfit ...


----------



## Sawcats (Feb 10, 2013)

Nattens said:


> Rock climbing.
> 
> My forearms suffer after a couple of hours of that.



So much truth in this. My college has a rock climbing wall and it helped my build my forearms a lot. It's quite hard at first but I got to a point where I could go up and down 60-70 times in a row.

Wrist curls with dumbells work too, and make sure to take good care of your joints with supplements. Fish oil is a great one.


----------



## eprex (Feb 10, 2013)

Rock climbing destroys dead lifts hands down


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 11, 2013)

Rock climbing will get in you great shape all around provided you do cardio on the side unless you're climbing like this.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wy3SuhEQHVg


----------



## abckidsmom (Feb 11, 2013)

Robb said:


> Rock climbing will get in you great shape all around provided you do cardio on the side unless you're climbing like this.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wy3SuhEQHVg



That was amazing.


----------



## Thricenotrice (Feb 11, 2013)

NYMedic828 said:


> Olympic deadlifts.
> 
> Thread closed.



Why stop there? 

Power clean and press.


----------



## 111111111111111101 (Feb 11, 2013)

I used to fence, we did wrist curls with dumbells. Dont go crazy with the weight tho and be careful about how far you bend your wrist. You can probably start with 10/20 lbs.


----------

